

Ask HN: Would a Hacker News type forum work for different interests? - fieldsofdreams

...would be interesting to see if the style and community of HN could be adapted to different areas of interest (i.e. finance, art, etc.)
======
GFKjunior
I am a frequent visitor of zerhedge.com. It is a fantastic source for dense
financial news and has great comments by several libertarian-leaning
individuals in the finance community.

The comments have gone down in quality recently but there are still gems.
Everyone like a community of like-minded individuals.

------
TommyDANGerous
Yes, I personally would like something focused on coding, programming, web
design, etc. but not in an q & a style like stackoverlow.

------
dlf
Unless I'm misunderstanding you, Reddit sort of does this already.

~~~
fieldsofdreams
Agreed, Reddit is very much like HN, but I feel the quality of conversations
on HN versus those on Reddit are very different. It would be interesting to
see if these type of focused forums could also be adapted to communities and
small towns. Just a thought.

